# Get rid of "jump forward"



## Eradic8r (Dec 6, 2007)

More a bug report than a suggestion...

Right now, when you switch from FF back to normal speed play, the video feed jumps back a few seconds to account for overshooting the target (end of the commercial break, start of the show). This is an excellent feature - FF would be extremely painful without it.

However, it also does the same thing when coming out of REW and back to Play. You rewind a bit, hit play, and the video feed jumps forward! This seems like a bug, since it almost always gets in your way instead of actually helping you. I tend to use REW mostly when I'm too slow coming out of FF, so "jump back" doesn't bring me far enough back. From there, it's trial and error to get the feed back to the point I actually want: rewind a bit, have it skip forward, swear at the TiVo, rewind a bit more, repeat...

So the suggestion here is to not try and be smart about jumping the video feed when coming out of REW - just leave it where it is.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to the TiVo Community Forum! Sorry to disagree with you on your second post, but here goes...

*-*1

I disagree and want the jump forward after fast rewinding. Your TiVo shouldn't do it after single-speed rewinding. Does it? That may help your FW-Rew searching. [There's also the 8-second jump back key. It looks like an arrow bent into a circle, toward the bottom left of the pause button. Do you know about enabling the 30-second jump forward?]

I remember reading here that TiVo originally didn't have jump forward after fast rewinding, that it jumped _back_. Is that true? Does anyone remember?


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

You can avoid the jumps by simply using "Pause" rather than "Play" to terminate FF/REW.

If I overshoot on FF and need to back up, I use the back up 8 seconds button (below the REW button) rather than REW itself.


----------



## Eradic8r (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll have to try those ideas, thanks. I never use single-speed rewind or fast forward for anything - it's just too slow.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> I remember reading here that TiVo originally didn't have jump forward after fast rewinding, that it jumped back. Is that true? Does anyone remember?


AIR This was a reported bug some time ago although it never bothered me - I have always used 8-second backup for "overshoots" and most backing up.


----------



## benh57 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to agree with the original poster. The 'skip forward' should not happen when you rewind. INCREDIBLY annoying.

Sure, there are workarounds, but come on. Just fix the bug.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Being unable to fix the bug, all I _can_ do is suggest the "workaround" - sorry I tried to help.


----------



## JimPS (Jan 20, 2006)

> Do you know about enabling the 30-second jump forward?


How do you enable the 30 second jump forward?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

While watching a recording, press in order: *Select Play Select 3 0 Select*

You'll hear three happy chimes when you're done if successful, an unhappy clunk if not. Press the buttons somewhat slowly and deliberately.

You jump forward 30 seconds with the Skip-to-Tic button (->|). If you want to skip-to-tic, instead of jumping forward 30 seconds, press the button while fast forwarding.

No, you can't chose another number of seconds to jump forward by entering the code above with a different set of numbers. You can disable the 30 second skip by re-entering the code above.

I find that most commercial breaks are six or eight 30-second jumps, followed by one 8-second jump-back if necessary.


----------



## JimPS (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, Merry Christmas* to me! That worked sweet, thanks a lot!


(* insert holiday of your choice)


----------

